# In loving memory of my sweet Ebony



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Ebony, the biological mother to two of my furbabies, lost her battle with Cancer on Tuesday. My visits there will never be the same. Its too hard to write about at this time but I will cut and paste a letter I wrote to Ebony that I had asked Anne to read to her.

Did you remember that your my favorate of all of Anne's many dogs? You are. I'll never forget the first time we met and the tears of happiness I shed just seeing you for the very first time. You have the most incrediable eyes I've ever sceen on a dog. 

Your little girl, Shoshona, is doing very well. I've never met a more precious dog in all my life. She has your eyes and believe you me, she melts my heart. It's like I fall in love all over again every day with her. Ebony, you should see her. She'll play ball for hours with the same intensity the last hour as she had the first hour. I watch as she retrieves the ball-its like she dances over the ground. She's is just the most amazing dog that ever lived. She's a funny little girl, just the other night I was throwing ball for them and somehow...who knows how, but someone Shiloh managed to get in FRONT of her so that he was headed for the ball first! She's too small to overpower him so what does she do??? She bit him right in the behind!!! Silly girl...but you know what? It gave her just the time she needed to overtake him and get to the ball first! She's fast as can be, not only physically but she's quick as a whip mentally as well. 

Me and Shoshi, we have a very special bond and as I've told you before, our little girl will be well taken care of every day of her life. 

Your Son, Eli is doing well as well. You should be so proud of them. He has your great personality, a sweeter dog simply does not exist, but I think a lot of his genes came from Zeke. He's not the fastest dog around but thats ok, perhaps he's here to teach me that life is best when you treasure the simple things. 

He's a wonderful dog. While he doesn't always think like the rest of us, he' always thinking. Just the other day I hadn't closed the door to his room very well and it came open when I wasn't home. Don't worry Ebony, our little man has his own BIG room just for him to keep him safe when I'm not around. I rotate plenty of toys in and out of the room and give him lots of things to keep him occupied. But the other day I walked up to the house and Eli was right there at the window to greet me!!! My heart kind of sank just a bit when I opened the door and found stuffing once again across the living room floor... the chair took another hit, but the good news was my mattress was just fine...by the looks of things he had just started that when I came home. I was thankful for my good timing but even more thankful once again, that he had me for a Mom. Ebony you never have to worry about Eli, he has a Mama that loves him and knows that nothing is more important that how he feels about himself. I will take care of that little man everyday of his life and cherish every moment. 

So I guess what I'm saying, is your two babies are fine. They live a very good life. One thing I love so much about them is the way they've made me a better person and for that I am so very thankful. 

Ebony, there will be many dogs at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for me. Dogs that I've worked on and rescued over the years. You'll be able to tell them you know me, have met me and always knew you were one of my favorate dogs that ever lived. I will say good bye to you my friend, but I will always keep a very special place in my heart that will always belong to you. When its time, let Anne know. It will be ok. You are so very, very loved by me. 

God bless and until we meet again, 
I love you Ebony, 
The treat lady

RIP my Dear sweet lady, The world will never be the same, but the Heavens sure got lucky!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

What a lovely tribute to a truly beautiful lady.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ebony


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I know how special she was to you, Rosa. I'm so sorry...


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.







Ebony


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

that was just beautiful , i think everyone here can tell you really love and loved your dogs , iam sooo sorry for your lose. i lost a gsd in 2001 and even though i have a new one now ,i still miss him ...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks. I will always have a special place in my heart that will only belong to her. She was just such an amazing dog. It was funny. I would go there each year with bags and bags of treats, chewies and toys...oh the dogs just loved seeing me come







I would walk around the kennels passing out goodies, one for so and so, one for so and so....and three for Ebony....and so on.... Of course I'd have to pass by Ebonys kennel many times each time acting stupid saying 'humm....did I give you yours?'...(trying to throw the other dogs off) and then I'd give her some more. Anne would laugh and say Ebony gains five-ten pounds everytime I visit (that was fine with Anne, she understood my bond with Eb).


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so sorry.....


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish your memories.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Rosa,
I'm so very sorry for the loss of your dear sweet Ebony.
















girl


----------

